# Seeking gamers in Northern MD/South-Central PA



## gamegeek (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm a long-time DM and professional game designer (video games) looking to run some 3/3.5 D&D and/or other RPG games in Stewartstown PA. All levels of experience accepted. Interested parties should email me at paul@paul.com.


----------

